# western saddlery saddles



## countrylove

I have a western saddlery saddle. I was able to find their website but they give no information on what and how the saddles are made, etc... I'm going to email them with pictures so see if they can tell me about it since they are a small custom saddle maker, hopefully they'll remember it. So my question is: what is your experience with these saddles? Does anyone have any info on them at all? It was really hard to find the website and doesn't seem to be a very popular brand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

There is a Western Saddlery in New Zealand.

There used to be a Western Saddlery out of California I think was the state, but I think they went out of Business.

There is a Western Saddlery Company out of NC, but that is there name only and they sell all kinds of stuff.

There is a Western Saddlrey someone where in Canada and they sell Saddles made in India from what others have told me.

But, if you find another one let me know, people are always emailing me asking if I made a Western Saddlery Brand... nope not me, just a website name :lol::lol:


.


----------



## countrylove

JR Wenger - Custom Saddles and Tack

This was the only site I found. Interesting to know about the others. How could I identify which one it is? I can take and post some pictures here shortly. I'm thinking India made honestly but I'm not a good judge of leather either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Picture may help... I can usually spot an Import a mile away, if it is the company that went out of business they are good Saddles....



.


----------



## countrylove

Don't mind the saddle pad  we are in the midst of finding a better one, same for cinch. Its been one of those trial and error deals finding tack that properly fits.

I'll try to get a better pic of the makers mark (#3). I got a 4 month old DD so its hard to run out to the tack shed and get good pictures. If none of these are good I can get better ones at nap time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

And thanks for all the help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

That is the Metal Tag 90% of the ones I have seen have on them.

I believe they are Imports, but they are better quality than most Saddles from India.

I had a company for Kanpur India send me a free saddle once to look at, it too was very nice leather (for water buffalo) and actually had a wood tree in it, one of the few I have ever seen with a solid wood tree

Told him I did not want it, but he sent it anyhow, then bugged me for years to order some :lol::lol:

.


----------



## smrobs

Just from those pictures, it doesn't appear to be terrible quality...but I'm not a fan of the fit. It's very long for your horse and sits very far back on his loins. That would be better if it was scooted forward just a bit, but it also appears to really perch on the top of his back instead of sitting down on it like a good saddle should IMHO.


----------



## countrylove

I figured it was import. I really like the look and the seat but can feel the tree at my thighs so not sure how comfortable it'll be yet. I haven't gotten a good look at the tree yet but I'm fairly certain its fiberglass or something of the likes. Its a very light weight saddle for its size. What would this saddle cost new and resale/used?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

smrobs said:


> Just from those pictures, it doesn't appear to be terrible quality...but I'm not a fan of the fit. It's very long for your horse and sits very far back on his loins. That would be better if it was scooted forward just a bit, but it also appears to really perch on the top of his back instead of sitting down on it like a good saddle should IMHO.


I 100% agree and every saddle I've tried (25-30 different types and sizes) sits the same way. Just perched there... Bothers me to no end. I wasn't riding in the picture so its not properly positioned either. I was just playing around with fit and trying to figure out what the heck I'm going to do about saddle fit since its seeming impossible. If I post some better pictures of the saddle on with no pad could someone tell me the issue I'm having. Its with all saddles too not just this one. I also want something shorter but Arab saddles are really hard to find and obviously since fit is constantly an issue I don't want to order online. How will the length effect my horse? We only pleasure ride at the walk with 5-10 mins of trotting for an hour 4-5x a week so she's not worked hard oh and its on the flat too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

A few months back I had a genuine Western Saddlery saddle in the shop. I spent hours trying to determine who the W with the saddle was made by. The logo was stamped into the horn, no metal plate. This was a heavy quality saddle likely made in the early 70's with a rawhide wrapped tree. The only fixin this saddle needed was to have the horn restitched. If you look closely the metal plate isn't an exact copy of the real one but close enough to fool people.


----------



## countrylove

Any idea what my knock off is worth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

countrylove said:


> Any idea what my knock off is worth?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not really, to be honest....

Maybe someone will


.


----------



## countrylove

OK thanks for all the info 
Hopefully someone will come along and know...

I also had another question or two 
What's the leather? Buffalo?
What's the best way to maintain cheap leather?
It might be an import but I'd still like to keep it in good condition 
Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

The bars of the saddle should not exceed the last true rib. it's ok if the skirt does as long as it doesn't rub the hips. I'm curious as to what the tree is made of. Take a stiff coat hanger and make a form and fit it over his back about two fingers behind his shoulder blade. Be sure it is perpendicular. The google horsesaddleshop and download and print their free templates. Use the shape of the wire to compare with the templates to find what tree you need. One half the template should fit the horse, the other half the saddle. Works great if you transfer them to cardboard.


----------



## countrylove

Pretty positive its fiberglass. Even got DH opinion since he works construction and restoring cars as a hobby. Figured he'd know for sure. Upon first glance it looks wood but after inspection 99.9% sure its fiberglass.

I'm going to check out the template. Thanks a bunch!!! Any advise is always welcome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

The forks on a fiberglass tree is hollow so don't rely on the horn, particularly in cold weather. I'll see if I can find a few pics of one that cracked.


----------



## Saddlebag




----------



## bsms

Saddlebag said:


> The bars of the saddle should not exceed the last true rib...


This custom saddle tree maker disagrees:

All western saddles extend over the loin

The problems with too-short bars


----------



## SouthernTrails

bsms said:


> This custom saddle tree maker disagrees:
> 
> All western saddles extend over the loin
> 
> The problems with too-short bars


Well, I disagree and so do most vets about putting weight on the last 2 ribs, they are floating ribs and cannot tolerate bearing weight for very long.

Look at the last picture in the 1st link, the middle area of the bars are supporting most of the weight and the ends of the bars are hardly touching, that is called reverse bridging.

As far as too short, Western bars are still much longer than the bars English Saddles, so I do not agree with his theory either.


.


----------



## countrylove

Saddlebag said:


> The forks on a fiberglass tree is hollow so don't rely on the horn, particularly in cold weather. I'll see if I can find a few pics of one that cracked.


Good to know since I live in a mountain area so it's cold here a lot of the time. I try not to use the horn anyways cause I've found it only makes your seat worse by bracing against the horse/saddle. But great to know anyways just in case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

I think I figured out the fit issue. The width is fine. Its the rock in the tree. It's too curved in the center. I'm researching this myself but can you guys tell me more about this fit issue. I'm thinking the only option is a new saddle? What problems can it cause? Every saddle fits her this way so my only option might be custom? There are no Arab saddles in my area either and I won't buy a saddle online. Any suggestions? Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

Here's a picture in case seeing her back helps with recommendations...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abby1234

Does anyone know if the circle p barrel saddles are any good, please help me out? Thanks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

Abby1234 said:


> Does anyone know if the circle p barrel saddles are any good, please help me out? Thanks?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'll have better luck posting this on its own thread where it has a higher chance of being seen 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cnelsonxx

*This one is stamped, real thing?*

Thinking about buying this one. I just bought my first horse so this is all new to me.


----------



## cnelsonxx

Pic of stamp


----------



## Danigurl83

countrylove said:


> I have a western saddlery saddle. I was able to find their website but they give no information on what and how the saddles are made, etc... I'm going to email them with pictures so see if they can tell me about it since they are a small custom saddle maker, hopefully they'll remember it. So my question is: what is your experience with these saddles? Does anyone have any info on them at all? It was really hard to find the website and doesn't seem to be a very popular brand.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you find anything out on this from them? I too have a saddle made by them and would love the info...


----------

